# Wie findet man Laptops mit LED-Backlight?



## brazzjazz (22. August 2011)

Ich finde ja notebookinfo.de sehr cool, aber dort kann man nicht nach Laptops mit LED-Backlight suchen. Bei Alternate.de und geizhals.at auch nicht. Dabei ist der Unterschied zwischen normalem TFT und LED-Version groß. Besonders zu beachten ist nämlich, dass bei den vielen Laptops mit glänzendem Bildschirm LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung ein Segen ist, weil es die Reflexionen reduziert (genauer gesagt stärker in den Hintergrund treten lässt). Man könnte LED-Versionen auch dadurch finden, dass der Kontrast in den Millionen liegt und nicht mehr in den Tausenden. Jibbet da eine Seite, die einen das suchen lässt? Oder Seiten mit Listen? Innerhalb der LED-TFTs gibt es nicht zuletzt auch noch Qualitätsunterschiede (dazu ein wunderschöner Artikel von cnet.com.au). Wommama hoffen, dass bei Laptops auch mal ein paar wirklich gute Bildschirme verbaut sind (für Tips diesbezüglich bin ich dankbar).


----------



## K3n$! (22. August 2011)

Normalerweise haben eigentlich alle Notebooks, die neu erscheinen, LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 
Wenn du z.B. nach einem Notebook bei GH.de suchst, dann z.B. Cyberport oder Notebooksbilliger als Händler nimmst und in den Details guckst, steht meistens etwas von LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung. 

Wenn du ein mattes Display suchst, wäre das sicherlich einfacher. Denn das kannst du ja direkt bei gh.de als Wunsch auswählen.


----------



## brazzjazz (22. August 2011)

Der Typ von LED wäre auch noch wichtig. Ich arbeite viel mit Photos, und Farbbrillanz und -treue sind mit das Wichtigste. Bisher sehe ich da wenig Möglichkeiten, die Qualität der Displays abgesehen von der Auflösung zu vergleichen.


----------



## Poempel (22. August 2011)

Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

^^ Da kannst du bei Besonderheiten LED wählen.


----------



## brazzjazz (22. August 2011)

Ah, tatsächlich, danke. Wäre nur noch die Frage, ob sich mal eine Website oder ein Magazin mit der Bildqualität beschäftigt hat (oder sollte das in einen neuen Thread?).


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Also, das ist schwer zu sagen - es gibt Seiten wie zB Notebookjournal.de , es kann aber auch sein, dass es bei Dir besser wäre, eine Seite für Fotografen oder layouter zu suchen...  oder Du bestellst und testest selber, ob der Bildschirm gut genug ist bzw. mit kleinen Anpassungen gut genug wird. Ich nehme mal an, dass Du dann einen Drucker oder so hast, der "farbecht" ausdruckt, so dass Du es vergleichen kannst?


----------



## brazzjazz (23. August 2011)

Vieles lässt sich ja schon vorhersagen, etwa bei der genauen LED-Technik (White LEDs oder RGB-LEDs, edge oder direct backlight). Nur wo bitteschön wird das genau aufgedröselt? Auf der Acer-Website etwa werden meine Wunsch-Laptops überhaupt nicht aufgelistet, obwohl sie aktuell sind - das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Vielleicht werde ich ja mit Google schlauer.


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2011)

Ich würde dir da empfehlen, einen zusätzlichen Monitor anzuschließen. 
Notebookdisplays sind nicht die besten (schlechte Ausleuchtung, geringer Kontrast, usw.).
Auch teure Notebooks haben nicht zwangsläufig bessere Displays.


----------



## brazzjazz (23. August 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich würde dir da empfehlen, einen zusätzlichen Monitor anzuschließen.
> Notebookdisplays sind nicht die besten (schlechte Ausleuchtung, geringer Kontrast, usw.).
> Auch teure Notebooks haben nicht zwangsläufig bessere Displays.


 So wird es sein. Allerdings wäre es cool, wenn irgendwo auch mal die Bildschirme der Laptops untersucht würden. Ein Großteil der Laptops wird wahrscheinlich mit der billigsten Variante, White-LED und Edge Lighting betrieben, auch wenn ich da noch kein offizielles Zitat gefunden habe.

Hier ist eine Hymne auf RGB-LED.

P.S. Mittlerweile sagt kein Mensch mehr Laptop, dabei war Laptop als Wort wohl zuerst da, und dann gab es doch früher noch einen Unterschied zwischen Notebooks und Laptops?


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Ich wüsste jetzt keinen Unterschied zwischen Notebook und Laptop, außer dass Laptop eher ausdrucken soll, dass man es auf dem Schoß benutzen kann - wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß, ob dass dann bedeutet, dass ein Laptop größer oder kleiner als ein Notebook ist ^^ Aber seit zig Jahren meint man mit beiden Ausdrücken einfach einen tragbaren Computer mit einem aufklappbaren Display, egal ob 8, 15 oder 18 Zoll. Und zur geneueren Unterscheidung gibt es halt noch (neben eindeutigen Ausartungen wie Tablet-PCs) die Verfeinerungen Netbook, Subnotebook, normales Notebook und ggf. noch Desktopreplacement. 

Wegen der Displays: was genau ist denn Dein Einsatzgebiet, und wie "profoessionell" ? Es ist halt so, dass es zB für Grafiker ja extra gute Monitor gibt, die allein schon mehrere hunderte Euros kosten. Dass aber LED ein "muss" ist, ist ehrlich gesagt Unsinn, denn das würde ja implizieren, dass man bis vor wenigen Jahren keinerlei Chance auf ein gutes Display hatte  ich würd einfach allgemein versuchen, mich schlau zu machen. und am Ende wäre ein separater Monitor das beste -unterwegs muss man dann halt auf das absolute Superdisplay verzichten.

So weit ich weiß soll aber das Display eines MacBook pro nicht schlecht sein?


----------



## K3n$! (23. August 2011)

Du kannst dir ja hier mal ein paar Informationen zum Mac-Display anlesen: 

Apple - Thunderbolt Display - Mehr Pixel, mehr Möglichkeiten.


Ich habe auch schon öfter gehört, dass die Display gut sein sollen, gerade weil der Kundenbereich auch auf Grafiker und dergleichen abzielt.


----------



## brazzjazz (23. August 2011)

Es sollte schon ein PC sein. Vom Laptop erwarte ich mir aber nicht mehr allzuviel, da nur die allerwenigsten, und dann ganz teure, sehr gute Bildschirme haben. Aber wenigstens würde ich gerne die Bildschirme vergleichen können, z. B. bei der Leuchtkraft oder beim Kontrast, und das kann man bei geizhals.at beispielsweise nicht mehr angeben. An allgemeinen Massentests (wenn es sowas noch gibt, bei der Anzahl) wäre ich aber auch interessiert, immerhin muss ich aus meiner langen geizhals.at-Liste schlau werden. Die Vielzahl der Modelle ist anscheinend so groß, dass man nicht ansatzweise zu jedem Laptop auch einen Testbericht findet.


----------

